# I'm building a long range gun



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

and I don't have a clue what I'm doing. 

I want to turn a stock .338 Remington Ultra Mag into a 1000-yard rifle, more for shooting steel plates than wild game. I have the brass and the dies; no scope, no projectiles.

trigger? I will put in a new trigger. Always used Timney for hunting, but looking at other models.
glass bedding or free float? I'll probably do the glas bedding myself
225gr or 250gr bullets?
scope? wow, maybe that should be a separate thread.
tripod?
different stock?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a hunting thread, but the rifle is beautiful and will give you some interesting ideas. Some great gun builders over there... might give you some tips:

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=10791

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Goob, I have a lot of experience with the 338 RUM. Basically, you only need to do whatever it takes to get the rifle shooting consistently MOA. I personally like Jewell triggers! but have had great luck with Timney and Rifle Basics. I used 250 Scenar bullets in mine as well as 300 Sierras. Any bullet with a decent BC will work fine out to 1000 so I would just let the rifle pick. I personally glass the recoil lug and tang, then free float my barrels. If you want to replace the stock, a bench or target stock from McMillan or a good laminate can provide a better platform for the bags. My 338 loves RL 25 powder and uses just shy of 100 grains per shot. Lots of noise and recoil but that's the price you pay. As far as the scope, I would choose an offering with a good elevation knob, a reliable parallax adjustment system, and whatever magnification and clarity requirements you have. I also prefer Warne bases and rings. My 338 shoots minute of milk jug at 1000 yards. Good enough for me.-------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> and I don't have a clue what I'm doing.
> 
> I want to turn a stock .338 Remington Ultra Mag into a 1000-yard rifle, more for shooting steel plates than wild game. I have the brass and the dies; no scope, no projectiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas. 

The last couple years I've had some trouble hitting anything with firearms, scopes or open sights, didn't matter. My best chance lately is an open-sighted handgun held out at arms length limited to a 75 yard kill zone. So my eyesight is slowly failing. I have cataracts, have to change eyeglass prescriptions less than once a year now. I will have the cataracts surgically removed and the word is my eyesight should be great and I'm looking forward to doing more shooting at the range without all the frustrations that go with being half-blind. 

Incidently, we have a 1000-yard range between Evanston and Kemmerrerrerrer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Incidently, we have a 1000-yard range between Evanston and Kemmerrerrerrer.


The thing is, to adjust for the wind, you have to aim the rifle towards Casper.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My son-in-law has a 338-378 Weatherby that I have shot a couple times. It's quite a gun. I watched him shoot an elk at a great distance with it. Good brief, hit it in the backbone, cut it in half!

Another friend of mine has a 340 Weatherby. I have shot it also. I watched him take a moose on the run at about 500 yards with it. Just incredible.

I'm a little taken back by the number of guys over here that have the .338 Lapua. Might try one out some day soon.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In my opinion, the 338 RUM and Edge are superior in case design to the Lapua. Hard to beat the Savage rifle for the price though. Wish I had a dollar for every one of those monster rifles that I see at the range wearing a Huge Vortex scope. So,e shoot good, some suck bad. Depends on the trigger operator.------SS


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Goob, 
Long range shooting is very addicting. Once you hit a 1000 yards then you move on to the mile long shot. A lot of detail goes into it. I am from Evanston and there is a gentleman that live near Evanston by the name of Tom Bryant that builds long range shooting rifles as a hobby and is very knowledgable. He is very willing to share his knowledge about long range shooting. Let me know if you want is contact info. Good shooting!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Goob, I have a lot of experience with the 338 RUM. Basically, you only need to do whatever it takes to get the rifle shooting consistently MOA. I personally like Jewell triggers! but have had great luck with Timney and Rifle Basics. I used 250 Scenar bullets in mine as well as 300 Sierras. Any bullet with a decent BC will work fine out to 1000 so I would just let the rifle pick. I personally glass the recoil lug and tang, then free float my barrels. If you want to replace the stock, a bench or target stock from McMillan or a good laminate can provide a better platform for the bags. My 338 loves RL 25 powder and uses just shy of 100 grains per shot. Lots of noise and recoil but that's the price you pay. As far as the scope, I would choose an offering with a good elevation knob, a reliable parallax adjustment system, and whatever magnification and clarity requirements you have. I also prefer Warne bases and rings. My 338 shoots minute of milk jug at 1000 yards. Good enough for me.-------SS


+1 on what Springville said.
I switch to Berger 300gr OTMT bullets because of the better BC and the hybred ogive. They actually fly better than my Sierras. I also shoot a lot of Timney triggers. (I even named my little Shi Tzu Timney). I usually use H1000 or RL 25 in my big guns. Be sure and get a good muzzle brake or you'll be flinching worse than one of the three stooges for the rest of your life.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Antlers&Fish said:


> Goob,
> Long range shooting is very addicting. Once you hit a 1000 yards then you move on to the mile long shot. A lot of detail goes into it. I am from Evanston and there is a gentleman that live near Evanston by the name of Tom Bryant that builds long range shooting rifles as a hobby and is very knowledgable. He is very willing to share his knowledge about long range shooting. Let me know if you want is contact info. Good shooting!


 Thanks, I'm going to go see Tom. I got his contact info from Sports World.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Incidently, we have a 1000-yard range between Evanston and Kemmerrerrerrer.


I think I've been to that range.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, the .338 RUM is glass bedded.

Put on a trigger that cost more than most of the shotguns I own.

Reloaded some 250 grain scenar ogive projectiles and trimmed the meplats to improve the B.C. to .999.

Using custom crafted primers made one-at-a-time in Croatia. 

Uh....I can't remember how much powder I'm using but I know the plastic bottle has some "zeros" on it and some of it squirts out when I seat the $3.55 bullets into the $6.25 casings. And it goes without saying the bullets are seated 0.01534275" from the lands.

Oh, and I downloaded a chronograph program to my smart phone.

And at 800 yards I can't hit jack. I thought it was my cataracts. My son-in-law says I oughta put a scope on it. Smart kid.



Haven't got a scope on it yet. Any ideas?

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> OK, the .338 RUM is glass bedded.
> 
> Put on a trigger that cost more than most of the shotguns I own.
> 
> ...


You should buy a March scope. You might need a co-signer on the loan but they're great scopes.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just my two cents... my long range deer/elk setup is a weatherby $399 special in a 300 short mag 150 grain with a nikon monarch BDC (bullet drop compensator) scope that's about $400. With that setup I have shot elk out at 700+ yards and anything under 500 yards is considered dead to me even before I pull the trigger... 

From my experience, all you really need is a high powered, flat shooting caliber from a decent manufacture. Spend more money on a scope and you should be able to shoot 1000 yrs


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You should buy a March scope. You might need a co-signer on the loan but they're great scopes.


Thanks. Never heard of March scopes. I live a sheltered life.

My barrel is gloss blue. Am I in trouble? Is that part of my problem, the other part being shooting with cataracts and peep sights?

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Just my two cents... my long range deer/elk setup is a weatherby $399 special in a 300 short mag 150 grain with a nikon monarch BDC (bullet drop compensator) scope that's about $400. With that setup I have shot elk out at 700+ yards and anything under 500 yards is considered dead to me even before I pull the trigger...
> 
> From my experience, all you really need is a high powered, flat shooting caliber from a decent manufacture. Spend more money on a scope and you should be able to shoot 1000 yrs


Pretty cool! What bullets are you shooting? What are their BC? What MOA are you getting with your Weatherby (or Howa I suppose)? Do you find the BDC reticle precise enough for long range shots? 700+ yard elk with a box-stock Vanguard! Pretty cool.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

longbow said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Just my two cents... my long range deer/elk setup is a weatherby $399 special in a 300 short mag 150 grain with a nikon monarch BDC (bullet drop compensator) scope that's about $400. With that setup I have shot elk out at 700+ yards and anything under 500 yards is considered dead to me even before I pull the trigger...
> ...


Shooting winchester ballistic sliver tip( about $50 per box). And yes it is a bine stock vanguard and it shooting a sub-MOA (usually 3 shots in a .75" circle). I go to nikon and put in my bullet/gun specs and it spits out the yardage where my BDC circles are dead one... my personal gun is: 
crosshairs:200 yards 
1st circle:317yrs 
2nd:421 yrs 
3rd 545 yrs 
4th:657 yrds

I also have a good rangefinder because I shoot across canyons that make it hard to judge the distance


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

And honestly, beyond 600 yrds it usually takes me 2 or 3 shots to hit the animal because im breathing hard and trying to hold the gun still on rocky, uneven mountian terrian


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Good bang for the buck here:
http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-HD-5-20x50-Tactical-30mm-Riflescope-P51642.aspx
Read up on First Focal Plane scopes, they are worth the expense if you use hold offs for elevation or windage at varying yardage. If you plan on dialing they aren't necessary.
Nightforce just came out with this one:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Optics/Riflescopes%7C/pc/104792580/c/104752080/sc/104535180/Nightforce-SHV-Riflescopes/1833062.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Friflescopes%2Fnightforce%2F_%2FN-1100246%2B4294748395%2FNe-4294748395%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104535180%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104535180
A little shy on magnification for way out there but they have excellent glass. I've not shot with this one but have played with it at the store.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> OK, the .338 RUM is glass bedded.
> 
> Put on a trigger that cost more than most of the shotguns I own.
> 
> ...


Let's see a pic of this bad boy


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> And it goes without saying the bullets are seated *0.01534275*" from the lands.
> .


Well, there is your problem right there. Anyone with any sense knows with your set up, you should only be seating 0.01534276" from the lands.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Contrary to belief, I think long range shooting is **** cool(hunting is different). I am curious, because I am not a "balistic geek", why a 338. Where is the tipping point caliber wise where wind resistance vs gravity is met? Conventional wisdom or at least my brain would think that large of a bullet would succomb to gravity earlier than say .284? Is my thought process jacked up?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Let's see a pic of this bad boy


Not much to look at so far. I'm going with the wood stock for now:


The muzzle break is a little different:


.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Contrary to belief, I think long range shooting is **** cool(hunting is different). I am curious, because I am not a "balistic geek", why a 338. Where is the tipping point caliber wise where wind resistance vs gravity is met? Conventional wisdom or at least my brain would think that large of a bullet would succomb to gravity earlier than say .284? Is my thought process jacked up?


My thinking is if they have the same BC and are shot at the same speed the heaver bullet would have the flatter trajectory because it maintains its speed better.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Goob. I've never seen that muzzle brake before. Is it custom made?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Wow Goob. I've never seen that muzzle brake before. Is it custom made?


I can't remember. I left in a hurry when I picked up the gun and don't have any paperwork or notes on it. I'll ask when I take another gun in to the gunsmith.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Update:

*1)* I've had cataracts removed and new fancy-dancy silicon lenses installed in my eyeballs. I can read a Peterson's magazine at 600 yards....uh....but having a little trouble seeing up close....like I wish the bullet headstamps were in Braille.

*2) *My rangefinder only goes to 600 yards so I'm thinking of not doing the 1000-yard stuff yet. Besides, now they're saying if I miss I have to walk all the way up to where the animal is and check for blood. I wish you guys would make up your minds.

*3)* I have not seen the movie "American Sniper" yet.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got a pretty nice K4 Weaver that I am not usin right at this time if you got any interest in vintage. Yes, it is blooded.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> My thinking is if they have the same BC and are shot at the same speed the heaver bullet would have the flatter trajectory because it maintains its speed better.


Gravity is a constant. It doesn't care how much a bullet weighs. A heavy bullet will drop at the same rate as a light one. Two bullets with the same BC, shot at the same velocity, will have the same trajectory. BC is a factor of aerodynamics. It will determine how well the projectile will overcome air resistance. Time of flight will determine the drop of the projectile, as it determines how long gravity pulls on the bullet. The longer it takes a bullet to reach its destination, the further it will drop below the line of sight. The same physics apply to wind drift. Time of flight and how well the projectile overcomes wind resistance (BC) determine the trajectory, not the diameter or weight of the bullet.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

338 RUM is great at 1000.....I promise. I have shot the 250 Scenars and the 300 Matchkings. Both were superb way out. I shot with a guy last weekend that was shooting a 338 Lapua at 1760 yards. He was shooting at a 4' square target and he was either hitting it or coming very close each time. If we lost the 10-15 mph swirling, gusting wind he might have hit it every time. 300 Sierra Matchkings at 2900fps. Hands down some of the most impressive shooting that I have ever seen.----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> 338 RUM is great at 1000.....I promise. I have shot the 250 Scenars and the 300 Matchkings. Both were superb way out. I shot with a guy last weekend that was shooting a 338 Lapua at 1760 yards. He was shooting at a 4' square target and he was either hitting it or coming very close each time. If we lost the 10-15 mph swirling, gusting wind he might have hit it every time. 300 Sierra Matchkings at 2900fps. Hands down some of the most impressive shooting that I have ever seen.----SS


Thanks for the info and advice. I was thinking of using 250 grain bullets, but I don't know why, don't know what I'm doing really. Need to get a scope on the thing and start shooting.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Wow Goob. I've never seen that muzzle brake before. Is it custom made?


Hey, I just seen my muzzle break on TV; A&E's_ Sniper: Deadliest Missions.

.
_


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I have experience with the 338Rum and 338edge. If I can be of help please let me know. Shooting long range is a system composed of a capable rifle and shooter, glass, ballistic computer of some sort, range finder, and a wind meter is cool too. 

I like the 300 berger over scenar and sierra. From what I have seen more consistent on opening on game.
I have shot my edge out to 1700 yards which my scope limited me to come ups to go farther. 

Load development plays a huge part of being able to make hits out far, so I would make sure the accuracy is there before the rest of the toys.

Here are pics of my 338 edge, 4 shot string bottom right at steel at 1000yards, and groups during load development. I personally shoot 300 Berger with Retumbo.If I can help please let me know.
Enjoy your 338rum


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I have experience with the 338Rum and 338edge. If I can be of help please let me know. Shooting long range is a system composed of a capable rifle and shooter, glass, ballistic computer of some sort, range finder, and a wind meter is cool too.
> 
> I like the 300 berger over scenar and sierra. From what I have seen more consistent on opening on game.
> I have shot my edge out to 1700 yards which my scope limited me to come ups to go farther.
> ...


Impressive stuff, thanks.

I'm off the rifle for awhile; struggling with eyesight adjustments/problems/new eyeglasses after cataract surgeries.

I have lots of questions. I'll start with the rangefinder. What kind of rangefinder does one use for 1700 yards?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> What kind of rangefinder does one use for 1700 yards?
> 
> .


http://precisionrifleblog.com/2013/...iews-field-tests-ranging-performance-results/










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks

I have the Leupold RX-1000i but considered it only good for 600 yards.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not see the Swarovski range finder on that chart. You can usually get one used around $600-$700. I have ranged hillsides to 1920 yards but it is rated to 1500. 
The Vetronix if you can find one can go 2500+ yards and start new at almost $2000.
Many reading I have done say the Vetronix is the cats meow for shooting past 2000 yards.

I do not have the funds currently for that kind of upgrade.

Rangefinder and scope/rail adjustments are critical to dial that far.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> thanks
> 
> I have the Leupold RX-1000i but considered it only good for 600 yards.


If its a reflective target you can get a reading at much longer ranges. I have a really old 600 yard finder that will read a stop sign nearly 900 yards. Of course off soft bodys the opposite is true, so a deer I typically can only range at around 350 yards with my finder. I normally try to shoot a rock the same distance as it will reflect better.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If its a reflective target you can get a reading at much longer ranges. I have a really old 600 yard finder that will read a stop sign nearly 900 yards. Of course off soft bodys the opposite is true, so a deer I typically can only range at around 350 yards with my finder. I normally try to shoot a rock the same distance as it will reflect better.
> 
> -DallanC


Yes, I know, thanks.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I do not see the Swarovski range finder on that chart. You can usually get one used around $600-$700. I have ranged hillsides to 1920 yards but it is rated to 1500.
> The Vetronix if you can find one can go 2500+ yards and start new at almost $2000.
> Many reading I have done say the Vetronix is the cats meow for shooting past 2000 yards.
> 
> ...


2000 yards? Uh, let me guess; to shoot 2000 yards I'll need a 36" tall bipod. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Words alone can't express how excited I am*

Well it's been over 2 years since I started my long range build.

I'm bedded, blueprinted, ported, and the new $200 trigger goes off when ya slam the door on my pickup.

My reloads are so long they won't fit into the rifle's magazine, a plus really, I'm using the magazine to store my cell phone and 4 oz of elk jerky.

I'm almost there. Down to finding a scope I like. -BaHa!-


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

What's your budget for a scope? You looking to go mid range or high end?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Another poor attempt at humor.*



archerben said:


> What's your budget for a scope? You looking to go mid range or high end?


It doesn't matter really. I was being a smart aleck when I posted "Down to finding a scope I like" I hate scopes.

I'm looking for suggestions.

Hey, a guy in the 307 Long Range club over here hit a white 12" steel bison at *1500 yards* with an unmodified original open-sighted 1939 Finnish Mosin Nagant using 174 Sierra Match Kings! Got it on the 5th shot.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Those Finn Mosins are the bees knees. Still kicking myself over passing on one a few years ago for $289. Some of them go for a grand now when you can find them. The Finn's took those Ruskie rifles and put Tikka barrels on them and cleaned up the trigger a little too.


----------

